# the REAL ocarina of time!



## Joshid (Mar 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShoIRg9mzZc&feature=feedu[/youtube]
Comments?Concerns?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 27, 2011)

How dare he mistake Zelda's Lullaby with Epona's Song


----------



## Joshid (Mar 27, 2011)

It was a mistake


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not a good mistake

(mistakes arent ever good anyway...)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Not a good mistake
> 
> (mistakes arent ever good anyway...)


I dunno, I like peanut butter.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peanut butter is a good mistake.

That and penicillin.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, you meant it that way lol.
Yeah I guess.
But this wasnt a good one xD.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

No, indeed it was not.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 28, 2011)

Dont want to be rude, but I don't get it. You play Epona's song (which is actually zelda's song?) and a cat appears, and you play saria's song, and some angry kid appears?

Okay!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

Epona is now a cat named "Fatty".


----------



## Joshid (Mar 28, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Dont want to be rude, but I don't get it. You play Epona's song (which is actually zelda's song?) and a cat appears, and you play saria's song, and some angry kid appears?
> 
> Okay!


You got it dude, right down to the dot.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Over-defensive fanboys will be very upset at you.


----------



## Joshid (Mar 28, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Over-defensive fanboys will be very upset at you.


Let them cry.


----------



## MDFang (Mar 30, 2011)

Song of Storms seems like a neat tool. Use it in the winter for SNOW STORMS!


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 1, 2011)

you/someone have just made a video with friends and made it looks like it's real
but it's fun


----------



## Joshid (Apr 2, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> you/someone have just made a video with friends and made it looks like it's real
> but it's fun


haha essentially.


----------

